# if you named a dog after a song, lets here the song!



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I know a lot of folk do it. Lets line up up. I'll start
My youngest Chessie. My pup, he is 24 months and still very puppyish. Is named Colonials Locomotive Breath. I had the name for quite some time before I had a pup to fit it. I have always thought Locomotive Breath was a perfect Chessie name. And this is the song. Jethro Tull, Locomotive Breath.
click the link- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqXOLgTB4vA&feature=related

next? Who had the "got Brass, in pocket"? right on the tip of my brain. Miriam? and who had a Little Wing?
Come on folks, lets hear some songs


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Alan Jackson:

So You dont have to love me anymore!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Kidding!

Changed my mind!



"I shoulda known Better" (Beatles)


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Roxanne ! and when you send her on a long retrieve you would scream ROOOXANE!!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

My YLF pup, 10 months, AKC Registered name is: Sunflower's Livin' On Love, call name "Viva". She is by Deepwood's Off And Flyin' High MN MNH out of Landry's Tiger Lily. 

Alan Jackson's "Livin' On Love" is one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

O.K. Mr Bora, I'll bite

I feel like (I know) I'm bringing a knife to a gun fight!!!

No way can I compete with Locomotive Breath.

Since you asked. The name and song are by accident. I totally forgot there was a song named Calypso, by some light in the loafers left wing tree hugger.

That said I thought "Calypso" was an appropriate name for my new "Pirate" puppy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35x_rwyBh-8&feature=related

Randy


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Come on guys........ This thread sucks without video/sound links


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

You Can't Cash My Checks 
Call name "Broke"

Named after Jamie Johnson's song "You can't cash my checks"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBbBm95wuio


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Changed my mind agin!!

Kenny Chezny:

"You and Tequila"

Sorry.... I hate questions that make me think!! I prolly wont sleep!!

Bora you Arse!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wait!!!

"DUDE LOOKS LIKE A LADY"


................


Hold On,,,,,, Thats my song!!,,,, Sorry...

Gooser


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

In my Avatar: by Alan Jackson Candlewoods Small Town Southern Man "AJ"

From the movies: Candlewoods Captain Jack Sparrow "Jack" out of FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

AKC name"Whiskey River Take My MInd" call name Wille. "Emma's Flirtin With Disaster" call name Emma.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ok!!!

Fat rascals!!!

"ya go and ya go and ya go till ya hear that banjo"!!!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Labman let me help you out... I think I know both of those. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiVunqkZ1RM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgNAfSENE68


Links Folks.... 

Randy


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

She is not with me anymore, but her register name was "Bella with the blue dress". God I miss she.

Oops...forgot to add video. Hope this works...


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Babyducks born to boogie " Hank"
Babyducks Mister know it all " smarty" 
I'd post music links if I knew how with my iPhone


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

About to name my pup, PRESLEY'S COME ON HOME BOY, call name "CHIEF"

Eric Church's song Homeboy, on the album Chief. Dang good song right there, haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-dUsh6OT8


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Warren Zevon -
"Send lawyers, guns and money"


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

DUTCHBOY said:


> About to name my pup, PRESLEY'S COME ON HOME BOY, call name "CHIEF"
> 
> Eric Church's song Homeboy, on the album Chief. Dang good song right there, haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-dUsh6OT8


WOW, I have never heard of Eric Church or heard this song Homeboy. THIS is why I started this thread. What genre is this? I listed to brand new rock (they think it is alternative) since the ‘70’s I have. And “Pop” and all that entails. This seams like a pop song. Is it that “Hot New Country” some talk of? Great pop song, I like it.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

My BLM, Angus, was named after the lead guitar player for AC/DC, Angus Young. His dad, a Patton pup, is named Thunder. Check out the song Thunderstruck with Angus playing lead. He looks a lot like my Angus on the line.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlejfA5NCbQ


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

BJGatley said:


> She is not with me anymore, but her register name was "Bella with the blue dress". God I miss she.
> 
> Oops...forgot to add video. Hope this works...


There ya go Gatlel!!! Bring a gun to a gun fight I like It..... Bad Tune


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Named all my dogs after songs dating back 1990's.
I once had 3 golden males I ran in a sanctioned trials in Dec. many yrs. ago.
Kiowa's Rebel Yell "Billy"
Choctaw's Red Rocker "Sammy"
Choctaw's Bark At The Moon "Ozzie"
I've also let my kids name dogs.
I've had dogs named after mostly movies they've seen .
Choctaw's Red Dragon "MooSoo (Mulan)
Choctaw's Gold Digger "Lola" ( Shark Tales)
Choctaw's Little Mermaid "Ariel" ( yes...... Little Mermaid) 
Or T.V. sitcoms.
Choctaw's No Pain No Gain "Homer" (Simpsins) Black Lab.
Sue


----------



## awolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Hunter Hays song Storm Warning reminds me of our "Dottie." Her mother, Sheza Divine Ebonstar (BLF in Avatar) was due with her litter of pups when a good storm rolled in. My husband complained she was in our bedroom messing in the folded clean laundry. By the time I could secure her in the whelping box, Rebels Storm Warning Dottie was born. A few minutes later and I'd have been searching for a song about dirty laundry! 
Storm Warning lyrics:

She rolled in from the west
In a summer sun dress
Hotter than the heat in July
With her wind blown hair
It just wasn't fair
The way she was blowin' my mind
Have you ever noticed
Every hurricane gets its name from a girl like this
She's a cat. five kind
Keeps you up at night
Hangin' on to the edge of a kiss

She's a beautiful mess
The kind you love to love
But what happens next
I got a feeling when the sun comes up

I'm gonna wish I had a storm warning
I'm gonna wish I had a sign
I'm gonna wish I had a little heads up
Little lee-way, little more time
Some kind of radar system
Locked in on love
I got a feeling by the time the night finds the morning
I'm gonna wish I had a storm warning
I'm gonna wish I had a storm warning

Ain't it funny how it feels
When you're burning your wheels
Somewhere between goin' and gone
You get so lost that you can't turn it off
You give in and you just turn it on
She's a heart full of rain


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> My BLM, Angus, was named after the lead guitar player for AC/DC, Angus Young. His dad, a Patton pup, is named Thunder. Check out the song Thunderstruck with Angus playing lead. He looks a lot like my Angus on the line.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlejfA5NCbQ


How far back do you go with AC/DC??

This was before Bon Scott, yours after,

Great band!!! passed the test of time for sure!!!!



Rock n Roll Regards

Randy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJZT9RyLoE



Randy


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> WOW, I have never heard of Eric Church or heard this song Homeboy. THIS is why I started this thread. What genre is this? I listed to brand new rock (they think it is alternative) since the ‘70’s I have. And “Pop” and all that entails. This seams like a pop song. Is it that “Hot New Country” some talk of? Great pop song, I like it.


Well Mr. Bora, I don't know if I'd call it "Hot New Country", think it's just Country, .

I got another one for ya. Bora's Molasses in Late December, Call name "Creeper", :razz:.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoyn7zE9Sro


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Rnd said:


> *How far back do you go with AC/DC??*
> 
> This was before Bon Scott, yours after,
> 
> ...


Well, I'm 64 so quite a while.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> My BLM, Angus, was named after the lead guitar player for AC/DC, Angus Young. His dad, a Patton pup, is named Thunder. Check out the song Thunderstruck with Angus playing lead. He looks a lot like my Angus on the line.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlejfA5NCbQ


I had a Thunderstruck. 
I have a Forever in Blue Jeans "Blue" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBxjVgogq0w 
(guys will like the video)

and Raise Your Glass "Pink" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvvamodXZbw&feature=related

Lost in Margaritaville "Markie" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUTf5qvS0Lo&feature=related

She's So Modern tuned into Modern Mallard, Mally http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gJZNUkVPjI


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Grasshopper said:


> Warren Zevon -
> "Send lawyers, guns and money"


LOL! That is the ring tone on my phone. And I almost named Chief "Thompson Gunner" call name Roland. (Ken's suggestion and I almost did!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

North Mountain Black Betty "Betty" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk&feature=player_detailpage

North Mountain Heart and Soul "T'Pau" (Born on Valentines Day) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGmLfS0un5Y&feature=player_detailpage

North Mountain Watch it Wiggle "Jello" http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xA26RTvDGs4


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLsFsGxLmE


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

If i am ever fortunate enough to have a pair of littermates I would name them after a Hall and Oates song

You're Out of Touch

I'm Out of Time

or

Everything She Wants- call name Wham

Everything She Needs


but for a current song I would have to use a Carrie Underwood tune..Before He Cheats


And maybe next time he'll think before he cheats
Cause the next time that he cheats
Oh, you know it won't be on me!
No, not on me


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

We have a 9 year old female golden retriever named Cinnamon Girl Madison. Call name Maddie. From the great Neil Young song Cinnamon Girl + homage to one of my favorite rivers (and range) back home in Montana.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

I got my now 12.5 yo Golden female from Jim Pickering when she was a year old. Jim was into country music at the time and he named her "Ida Reds Light of My Life" after the song Waylon Jennings made popular.

Amanda -- Master Hunter, Qualified All-age, and Outstanding Dam is still the the Light of My Life. She taught me most of what I know about retrievers and retrieving. She still gets three marks and 3 blinds --albeit short, every day I train the younger dogs.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Not my dog but I do know of a " Freak On A Leash " call name Freak. Its a Korn song I think.

I also had a dog named Kingseeds Rebel Yell, call name Billy named after a Billy Idol song.

We have Kingseeds Shes a Classic call name Layla after the Eric Clapton song.

We also have Kingseeds Little Miss Dangerous named after the Ted Nugent song.

I allways liked song titles or lyrics for names.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Oops. Forgot about 
Babyducks dust on the bottle. " dusty"


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

North Mountain said:


> North Mountain Black Betty "Betty" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> I had a pup I also named Black Betty,a fellow RTFer now has her up north.He asked me why did you name her betty?well if you that song dont put ants in your pants then you aint got no mojo!


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice post Ken. I have a little girl that we named from an Alabama song. Reg. name is ("The Duck" You can thank Dixie for that) call name Dixie she just don't act like no southern belle at all.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Elliott's Amazing Grace

Blind Grandpa Elliott sings one of my favorite versions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-D8KprxdqU


Wally
.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

Also enjoy naming dogs after favorite songs. We've had a Back in Black (AC/DC) and Some Kinda Wonderful (Grand Funk Railroad).


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Our two new pups are both named after songs.

Slippin' Up the Holler -- "Dooley"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxFYKYm3TPA

Just Your Foolish Pride -- "Layla"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

One of my all time favorite classics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzaVwdBz5WM&feature=related


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

My dog's dam is named Belle, and he was the biggest pup in his litter, so I named him Belle's Rollin Big Rig after the Jimmy Buffett song "Big Rig.". There's a line in the song about "rollin home to Alabam," which we will probably do a lot of with our tails between our legs if his trainer/handler doesn't get better. 

Would it surprise you to know his call name is Jimmy? That's partly Buffett and partly in honor of a deceased friend.


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a Trav pup named "Settin The Woods on Fire", call name Hank. Trav throws his speed and they can almost set the woods on fire!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Blame It On Cuervo call name "Pedro"
My wife asked me what I was doing buying a Chocolate dog and I answered with that song.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Blackhawk's Southern Streamline "Raider"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spgipn3Q6z4&feature=fvwrel

Blackhawk's Seminole Wind "Cypress"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8sh9P3X33w&feature=related


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

FISHER - Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight
(litter theme was Rock & Roll, sire has "Knight" in his registered name, and I am a Beatles junkie)
A hard day's night and usually, Fisher's been workin like a dog 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSm0M-BbVdY

SLATER - Morninglo Wing-T Your Bird Can Sing
Stuck with the Beatles theme, and wanted something with birds...a very cute little song, for a very cute golden pup with an "I can do it!" attitude 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F67g64NapY


----------



## LastCall (Oct 6, 2010)

I love songs as dog names!

I have 3.

Trouble (we call her Ruby), for P!nk's 'Trouble' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdQnxq33POg

Virginia, for Train's Meet Virginia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDIFD6for4A still my favorite! Love this song!

& Nola, who was named more for the city, but love the song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_ZVJgGN4SI


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Extreme's Dixies Rebel Yell, call name Dixie. Named after the Hank Williams JR. song Dixie land.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Travelin Light call name Trip


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Naming my next dog, Wang Dang Doodle "Dude" after the Howlin' Wolf song!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I have one named Lola. Depending on your age, it could be "What Lola Wants Lola Gets" or Lola by the Kinks. She is a she, not a he, though.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Vnywlzr7Y1o

not really after a song but.....


think my next pup will be named Red
http://youtu.be/IxRRsYipeGM


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Cortez the Killer


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Can't take the credit for the name AFC Iron Lines Sergeant Pepper!!! Very aptly named!!!! A lot of trials we have got to "start the show!" Every time it's "wonderful to be here, and it's certainly a thrill!!!!"
<strong>




Aaron*


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I have had Salt Spray's Big Dog Daddy aka Toby (Toby Keith song -" 'cause it's hard to compete with the Big Dog Daddy"), http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glEB9KRMVBs

Salt Spray's Rough and Ready (Trace Adkins song), http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUXxWlkom-g 

and in honor of my ex husband, the former Kennel Boy,

Blackwater's Kiss This aka Pucker (Aaron Tippin song). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cc1G-k2V7Q


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Cash's boy named Sue (Sue)
The Man in Black II (Cash)
East Twin's Country State of Mind (Hank)
Fat Bottom Girl (Queen)


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

"Keene's Josie's on a Vacation of Kopmeier"...call name Josie.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Named my Pirate puppy "Never in your wildest dreams" call her Halley most of the time.

Goofy dawg regards

Bubba


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

"At Last" call name Etta after Etta James


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

Lorfield's I Get Around, call name Cruz after the Beach Boys song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7Xs9WVNBU

His sister, the breeders dog,

Lorfield's Time Well Wasted, call name Paisley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aspZcJeHWA


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried to post eearlier, but I don't think it worked. 
I have a GSP named Jed
Snip's Tennessee Jed - after the GD song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JNFp9T_GT4

Bought him from GA and brought him "back to Tennessee..." to live on in the mountains


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I had Waterspook Good Time Roxanne,- callname ROXANNE 

I've got now: Waterspook Windriver Turn The Page, SH - from Bob Seger's Turn The Page. His name is Trooper which has nothing to do with the song
His daughter is : Waterspook Playin' Star Again ( from above song- "Here I am , Playin' Star Again- Here I go- Turn The Page..." Her name is Star of course.
I have fun with names-


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Song America The Beautiful
Dogs name is Greenwoods Amber Wave


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

One of my all time favorite movies. Up there with Dumb and Dumber, Talladega Nights, Step Brothers, and The Other Guys. 



Daniel J Simoens said:


> http://youtu.be/Vnywlzr7Y1o
> 
> not really after a song but.....
> 
> ...


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

My first dogs call name is "Stafford's OVI the Great", Ovi for short. We are big hockey fans. I would have to go with a familiar one by BB king "Lucille", that is one of my favorites by him, something along the lines "....Look out, Lucille" Luci for short. If its a male pup I would have to go with something star wars related.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y8QxOjuYHg


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Without kennel prefixes:

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond - http://youtu.be/1vhFnTjia_I
"Carrie" - Her mother's name contained the word Diamond, and her sire's name was sports themed, it's my understanding that for some odd reason this song is often sung at sporting events.

Song of the Sea - Dan Fogelberg - http://youtu.be/ZMg_QjB6piE
"Teagan" - Most of the dogs from kennel she comes from have nautical themed names and so many connections to the sea, I just had to give her one too. Plus her sire's name is a movie quote about a song.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Calusa's Kashmir - Led Zepplen 
Calusa's Me Wise Magic - Van Halen


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Not a song but I had a trial GSP named Sprengstoff Jackson Brown. Call name Brown.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

TailFeathers' Get Rhythm--"Shine"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZGdEafl4sg&feature=related


----------



## misarskennels (Mar 25, 2010)

Smooth Criminal, call name Annie- Little Miss Can't B Wrong, call name Spin


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

All of our dogs are named based on either a dance or music theme. 
1. Hold Me Tiny Dancer-"Ellie". After Elton John.
2. "Gettin Jiggy Widdit"-"Jiggy"
3. "Black Bottom Blues"-"Blue". He was named after my mom Rosie told stories about the old dance/song Black Bottom. She passed away 1 month before Blue came into our lives.

Not songs but, "
Archways Dancin For Dollars"-"Tip" 
"Jammin thru the Good Times"-"Jammer"
"Watusi Lucy"-"LuLu"


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> WOW, I have never heard of Eric Church or heard this song Homeboy. THIS is why I started this thread. What genre is this? I listed to brand new rock (they think it is alternative) since the ‘70’s I have. And “Pop” and all that entails. This seams like a pop song. Is it that “Hot New Country” some talk of? Great pop song, I like it.


Eric Church is a very talented young man, cut his teeth the ole fashion way. 
Check this one out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2gGXlW6wSY


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Between Raizenhell & Amazing Grace (Gracie)
Song was Between Raising Hell and Amazing Grace: (Big & Rich). Had to make it AKC friendly. They didn't like the Hell part.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI

All my dogs with exceptions to the first two were named after songs or albums.
IN THE WAKE OF MADUSSA: THE POGUES, CALL NAME ROCKY
TIME LOVES A HERO: LITTLE FEAT, CALL NAME MURPHY, AFTER AUDIE MURPHY
THE FUSE: JACKSON BROWNE, CALL NAME JACK
PIPER AT THE GATES OF DAWN: PINK FLOYDD, CALL NAME PINKY


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

if Eric Church is going to be discussed, his other songs like 'Guys Like Me' and 'Smoke a Little Smoke' need to be mentioned. and even 'Drink in my Hand.'


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

*HRCH Gator Points Georgia Brown, " Sweetie"*

Sweetie was the first dog that trained me to be a handler. She lived up to her name and was a "Sweetie". She carried 
me a long way and when she left, she took most of my heart with her. Song, Sweet Georgia Brown. Bill


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

These were some of my friends lab's names, 
"Rocking Roll Hoochie Q" call name "Q"
"Fat Bottom Girl" call name "Rocker"
"Mary Janes Last Dance" call name "Puff"
"One Toke Over the Line" call name "Clip"
and the last one "Little Feet's " call name "Chick"


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Knob Creek's Straight Outta Compton 'Cali'


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

greg magee said:


> Eric Church is a very talented young man, cut his teeth the ole fashion way.
> Check this one out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2gGXlW6wSY


Saw him live. I know he's country, but he has a rocker heart! Great show!!

I named my girl "Skye", Spirit In The Skye (Norman Greenbaum)


----------



## Blackdog870 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about a BLM;

Dark Side of The Moon- call name "Floyd" or,
Slippery When Wet- call name "Slick".


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

MY rescue Golden is "on a wing and a prayer" which is a WWII song from what I looked up but its the meaning we went with, my lab is named Ozzy first part of his name is "flying high" from the song "flying high again" by Ozzy Osborne ( and his call name) and the second part is "on wings of fire" if I rembember its part of a lyric from a scorpions song.

I feel old now--thinking of the Monsters of Rock tours I went to in the 80's-----ROCK ON DUDES!!


----------



## Zeppelin86 (May 30, 2012)

Named my BLM "Black Dog by Led Zeppelin," and call him Led. Greatest rock band of all time in my opinion, but obviously I'm biased.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Flyin High in the Passengerside - Scrub

_"A scrub is a guy who thinks he's fly
And is also known as a buster

Hanging out the passenger side
Of his best friend's ride
Trying to holler at me"_


K&D's Sweet Romancer - Eddie

_"Eddie was a sweet romancer, and a darn good dancer
They'd waltz the aisles of the five and dime"_


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

MACH Canebrake SHOW ME THE MONEY JH XF CGC - aka Breeze 

"Call me The Breeze"- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsIqEq9OFxE

"Show me the Money" http://www.mofito.com/music-videos/...-the-money-nissan-live-sets-on-yahoo-musi.htm

I was contacted by a group in UK who thanked me for naming my dogs after their group "Breeze and Wilson" - strange coincidence but cool band 
http://www.youtube.com/user/breezeandwilson?feature=results_main

Stay cool everyone!!!


----------



## rjrogers (Apr 20, 2012)

Ebonstar's House of the Rising Sun. I was at a tailgate before a football game he was asleep the song came on and he woke up and did the head tilt towards the speaker so it stuck.


----------



## Amy Gooch (Mar 17, 2012)

I have "Roughwater Magic Carpet Ride" - call name Remnant (a Golden of course) and "Firemark Eye of the Tiger" - call name was going to be Blink but ended up Widget.

Working on a name for the new pup coming in a couple of weeks and am considering "Wingdancer License to Chill" or maybe "Wingdancer Little Red Rodeo". I always have trouble with the call name connection though.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Zeppelin86 said:


> Named my BLM "Black Dog by Led Zeppelin," and call him Led. Greatest rock band of all time in my opinion, but obviously I'm biased.


Nice one! I'd want to call the dog Zep or Zepi. Only thing Ive not done it is because I have a really good client with a dog named Zepi . Will name one Kashmir some day and call her Kash.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

HRCH Diva's Ready to Play Cream MH

call name Layla


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

No dogs named after songs, but I've used song names on horses; about 13 years ago, I got 2 broken down horses for free off the racetrack; they'd been thrown out in a field and were both starving bags of bones so of course I had to name them Molly & TenBrooks after the classic bluegrass song. Molly died a few months later of colic, bless his heart, but I still have TenBrooks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fx-w6MDohU


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Not a song but the dog that got me hooked on duck hunting, his name was - Whites Chubby. Call name chubs.I still can't believe akc let the name slide. r.i.p. chubs.

Had a friend that his last name was Egbert and he named his beagle Egberts Woody!


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Not a song, but the singer. The dog in my avatar is Keepsake's Welsh Witch At Certainty. Call name Stevie. Stevie Nick's record label is called Welsh Witch.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Brownstone"s Harley.......However since the dog addiction started the bike has LOTS of dust on it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz0bxyVbrqU&feature=related


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I really want to name one Billy. I'm not sure why but this is one of my very favorite songs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30sZXy6Lho8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

North Mountain said:


> I really want to name one Billy. I'm not sure why but this is one of my very favorite songs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30sZXy6Lho8&feature=player_detailpage


That clip reminded me of this one....more cowbell!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mie9hhQTUM


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgOyqdN2SaE... I'm A Boy - Bill

Or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yza3Z1zkrdQ&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL5F03D1A171F82113. It's a boy Mrs. Walker- Tommy

Or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVk8Ze26_PA Dr. Jimmy and Mr Jim- Jim
\

Can ya Tell I like The Who... Jim


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

All of them, songs or singers.
Roxy - Pekays Ricochet Roxanne - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGQYI_TL8VQ
Layla - RockNRoll Callback Girl - (It's a long link but great vid of Clapton's 1999 Madsion Sq Garden. Crank it up!) http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...gr=11ai3tnpt&newfp=1&tit=Eric+Clapton+-+Layla
Dylan - RockNRoll Blowing in the Wind -http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmls2e_bob-dylan-blowing-in-the-wind-1971-youtube_music
Lyle - Topbrass Gotta Lovett - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvDPezXTzlI


----------



## iluvducks (Jun 30, 2012)

Maggie May. Rod Stewart's big hit in 1971. Had this name picked out for my lab years before she was born.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Mine is not named after a song but "acquired" a Theme song from a trainer friend of mine. He is a big Hank Jr. Fan and says that because of the way Nash runs he was " Born to Boogie" so we put it on his web site Nashatstud.com


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Amy Gooch said:


> I have "Roughwater Magic Carpet Ride" - call name Remnant (a Golden of course)
> 
> Now that right there is funny.


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

My lastest dog is named after one of my favorite artist and one of his great songs. The song reminds me of times spent with my dad, team roping when I was younger....he always said "there is not a better way to waste time then training talented animals to be great"! As the years passed it turned into dog training and my dad would have tears in his eyes watching these great dogs do the work that they love. 
So in honor of my daddy, (who passed four years ago) I saved this name for the perfect dog..my special dog is

Stampede's Time Well Wasted call name"Paisley" after Brad Paisley and that awesome song! She is a lot of fun!

Alot of people might think this dog stuff is a waste of time....but it's truly "Time Well Wasted"!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

anyone old enough to remember a song called " Me and you and a dog named Boo"


wasn't Barry Manilow's song " Mandy" originally written about a Golden Retriever....


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Karen Goff said:


> My lastest dog is named after one of my favorite artist and one of his great songs. The song reminds me of times spent with my dad, team roping when I was younger....he always said "there is not a better way to waste time then training talented animals to be great"! As the years passed it turned into dog training and my dad would have tears in his eyes watching these great dogs do the work that they love.
> So in honor of my daddy, (who passed four years ago) I saved this name for the perfect dog..my special dog is
> 
> Stampede's Time Well Wasted call name"Paisley" after Brad Paisley and that awesome song! She is a lot of fun!
> ...


Wow….Fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> *anyone old enough to remember a song called " Me and you and a dog named Boo"
> *
> 
> wasn't Barry Manilow's song " Mandy" originally written about a Golden Retriever....


Yes I remember the song. I was living at Colorado Springs at the time, getting ready to join the military.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://youtu.be/jbuQDqnMebk

The Byrds-Old Blue


----------



## GooseDog (Mar 26, 2012)

The Devil Went Down to Jorja 
call name "Daisy"


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't name my dog after a song......I named him after the *"KING!!!"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx1_6F-nCaw


That's all the people need to know!


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

My next pup might be a female and if so her AKC name will be Fat boys thin Lizzy / call name "Lizzy"

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs9FLt_58vU&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgU-bygBlvM&feature=relmfu

Danny


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I am a bit crazy when it comes to dogs/songs...just about all my dogs are named after songs.....let's see - 

There's my young field trial girl (A Grady pup) - named "Center" after John Fogerty's "Centerfield" - 'cause that's how I felt when I decided to get started in the field trial game - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04KQydlJ-qc


Then then there's my beautiful Reed Creek's "No Matter What" - cause I'm gonna love her and keep her "No Matter What" - she was not my pick; but it worked out that way through a set of unexpected circumstances that she was the one I kept from the Alli litter....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA3MSqufJP4

And...of course.... there's my wonderful wonderful Alli - (Ransom's Alegria at ReedCreek MH) - named after the Cirque de Soleil presentation "Alegria" - which means "spark of life shinning" and "wild and passionate joy" - of which she is both. The words in the song say "There's a love in you raging - Alegria; a joyus magical feeling...so exteme..." - and the moment I saw Alli as a young a puppy I knew it.... nobody can pronounce "Alegria" and she is simply "Alli" - but to me - she is every inch an "Alegria" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGXfiyh17uY&feature=related


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't have the time to look through all of the posts so forgive me if they are repeats.
1) Lynyrd Skynyrd "Call Me The Breeze"
2) " " Swamp Music


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

Rippling Run Red Headed Stranger - call name Willie

Came up with this name when I was driving back from a HT in NC back to WI. THe cd stuck in the player and I listened to it quite a while before I stopped to fix it. Thought that Red Headed Stranger was a good name for a golden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTPzP5Qq8q8


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

Had this name picked out for years: Morningstar Hickory Wind - call name: Zephyr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S11HnNXcjbk

Calling me home...hickory wind
Always gets to me.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Blackwaters Livin On The Edge (Tyler) Steven Tyler
Blackwaters Shagin On The BLVD (SHAG) Alabama
Blackwaters Double Trouble (Stevie) After Stevie RayVon 
Blackwaters Beaten The Odds (Hatchet) Molly Hatchet


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

SDK's Just a Good Ol Boy (Waylon with Dukes of Hazard theme song call name Luke)
SDK's Two Dollar Pistol (George Jones Corvette Song call name Hottie)
SDK's For Those About to Rock (AC/DC - call name Fire)
SDK's Kick Start my Heart (Motley Crue - call name Razz)


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

Seasides Louie Louie!!


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

An oldie.....

Wingmagic's Jamup N Jellytight "Jamma" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlUai6D7xh4


----------



## honkin (May 5, 2006)

Little Lake's Aintabouttogostr8 - Jolene


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Moneybird's Jumpin' Jack Flash - call name Mick.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aVNF-QHf4m0


----------



## Jeff O'Dell (Aug 16, 2011)

My adorable 20 month old Chessie:

Chesabar's Sweet Carolina

Call name: Caroline


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Before Abby got saved and discovered how to sit on honor and not break, the perfect line for her would have been by Kenny Rogers-"You picked a fine time to leave me..................". Had an honor box view of that little dogs butt getting smaller as she left me on several occasions.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

MMbolt for MMbop my wifes fav bands song.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Hang down your head Tom Dooley


----------



## Kirk Major (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mie9hhQTUM 

More Cow Belle Fever- call name Belle


----------



## LopersNLabs (Apr 9, 2012)

Our new Fox Red female "Solo"....the red solo pup!


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Pups name is Davis' Legend of Fire Lake call name Seger or Mr Seger when he is in trouble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1l4Ud7jp8&feature=related


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Fun thread! I've enjoyed reading all the songs and rationale for naming. Have two to share of my own.

Lycinan's Proud Tobe American, call name Toby, named after the Lee Greenwood song, born in early 2004 when there was still so much patriotism after the 9/11 attacks.

High Peak's Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp, call name Strider, named after a song about how much fun it is to be outside "walkin' down country lanes" with your dog and admonishing friends who stay inside, that they don't know what theiy're missing. "Finest dog I knew, so fine". "Caught ya smiling at me" is the first line and Strider and his littermates all smile really big! Scares people sometimes, showing all those teeth while the whole body wiggles in excitement!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zISiQ6PqATI&sns=em

Pam


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to name my next lab after a Del McCoury and a Federico brother's covers of "Vincent's Black Lightening 1952" Its a song dedicated to a classic motor cycle. I think I'll give Black Lightening a call name of Merlin.


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

*"Fiddle"*

BLM=Lord's Playin' it Hot call name Fiddle, from CDB's Devil went down to Georgia.


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Stoneridge Rock N Roll Hoochie Koo "Hoochie"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTXv9KPWeg

6 months old, out of FC Hardscrabble's Powder My Bunn's X Stoneridge I Rock N Roll MH

If all goes well she'll be "Spreading the News" in a few years!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Southern Cross at Sight To Sea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw

I used to work on the ocean and Dad's ashes were scattered at the bell buoy at Manasquan inlet

Sight To Sea's Reason To Believe "Stewart" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ-zvISzY3Q

because his mother was "Keep The Faith" and in my deep quest for faith, love and knowledge you have to have a reason to believe......


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

"Kinja Island Fever" CLM 13.33 years old and still rolling along, named from two songs from Herman Wouke's play Don't Stop the Carnival performed by Jimmy Buffett.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnsY9NXMgMk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glT9ms0IkgI


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Bur Oak's Travel'n Man- Seger
Bur Oak's It Ain't Me Babe- Dylan
Bur Oak's Working for a Livin- Huey
Bur Oak's Ganster of Love- Vito
Bur Oak's Mad Man Across the Water- Rip
Bur Oak's Ozzmosis- Ozzie
Bur Oak's Kid Charlemange- Char
Bur Oak's Jackie Brown- Jackie
Bur Oak's AquaLung- Jethro
Bur Oak's Commander Cody- Cody
Bur Oak's Yellow Submarine- Ringo


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

We gave a Gus pup to our best friend, she named him Kelakye's Blowin in the Wind, call name "Dylan".


----------



## Jennisue (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in California state motto is Eureka... I have found it. So I named mine. Eureka's Hillbilly Bone...Call name Hick
Hillbilly Bone -Blake Shelton. I also LOVE country music!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Based on the chessie thread it seems some would name their dog AMG 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKBUUXm0eow&feature=youtube_gdata_player


/paul


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Another Eric Church song that ain't quite country but damn cool anyway is "Springsteen". Very well written and an interesting approach to an old theme.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Torg's Boot Scootin Boogie
Brooks & Dunn
http://youtu.be/d05tQrhNMkA


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

Our latest pup seemed to have a lot of "naughty" in her. Her name is Maplehills Bette Davis Eyes - call name Bette.


----------



## Pete_Oregon (Nov 9, 2009)

Birdland is a famous jazz nightclub in NYC and 3 pups from our Grady x Casey litter carry the name:

SHR Birdland's First Lady Of Song JH- "Ella"
Birdland's Lulu's Back In Town JH- "Lulu"
Birdland's Go For Broke- "Bravo"


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Shady Acres Doin My Thang "Luke"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijvrHrdHVSc


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It's not a song, but a movie. At 2:40 the name is revealed. One of the best movies ever made. One of the best dogs I've ever known.

Side-comment:

At timestamp 0:47, a light-haired guy comes in on the left directly behind the the card player as he exhales some smoke. I've never met Jacob Hawkes but I've seen some pictures. Does this guy look like Jacob?

Chris


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> It's not a song, but a movie. At 2:40 the name is revealed. One of the best movies ever made. One of the best dogs I've ever known.
> 
> Side-comment:
> 
> ...


that light haired guy was a very young Dennis Hopper


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

"Tuesday"...She was born on a Tuesday about the same time "Tuesday Afternoon" was a hit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

My neighbor named her Lab "Paisley" after Brad Paisley


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Jeremy Camp

Jesus Saves

Chorus Line: Give a shout- let the whole world know Jesus Saves
Call name Wilma


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

We've got a new pup coming wednesday, thinking about "Shake, Rattle and Roll" call name Rocker.

John


----------



## Shadowhill (Aug 7, 2012)

HR Shadowhill's The Hunter's Gunpowder & Lead "Kimber" After Miranda Lambert's Gunpowder & Lead 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyGAvulgWmw

Shadowhill's She's Comin' On Strong "Diva" After Trace Adkins She's Comin' On Strong (6 Week Old Pup)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmGxRazXSU8

Shadowhill's Sharp Dressed Man - "Dino" After ZZTop (6 Week old Pup)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2-b_opVTo


----------



## Shadowhill (Aug 7, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Shadowhill (Aug 7, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> We've got a new pup coming wednesday, thinking about "Shake, Rattle and Roll" call name Rocker.
> 
> John


I posted to this "very cute." However, I didn't add your quote! Love the name you have chosen!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> We've got a new pup coming wednesday, thinking about "Shake, Rattle and Roll" call name Rocker.
> 
> John


John : what/who are the connections on the breeding ?


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Our New addition:








*BlackFoot’s Just a Gigolo ... “Swinger” *

http://youtu.be/lN-4lX0QyZc

David Lee Roth  Classic.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Speaking of David Lee Roth - Mr. Adams of Canada pointed this out a few months ago and I was realizing the same thing. Check out the resemblance:

David Lee Roth - Different Kind of Truth Tour 2012:












Steve Martin - Wild and Crazy Guy - Saturday Night Live 1978:


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> John : what/who are the connections on the breeding ?


Bon, the pup is out of Carol Snodgrasses fine Golden bitch Ruby (Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem, I have trained with her a bunch, she is a tractable high-roller and very watery. Won a quality Open last fall in Picabo ID. The sire is my Gus, (Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove). If you are asking about a connection between the name and breeding, there is none, my wife just came up with it and I liked it. We were going to stay with the Lonesome Dove theme and name him Woodrow or Deets but I think Jim Scarborough has already taken those names. It was enough for us each to have a Gus. As for other songs I liked Swan River's Not Fade Away and call him Buddy, but my wife didn't think many people would make the connection.

John


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Shadowhill said:


> I posted to this "very cute." However, I didn't add your quote! Love the name you have chosen!!!


Thanks for the encouragement, we just might go with it.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats GREAT ... I have all the old Saturday night live skits on DVD (even though I was a little kid at the time ha ha) I LOVE steve martin!!! 



Chris Atkinson said:


> Speaking of David Lee Roth - Mr. Adams of Canada pointed this out a few months ago and I was realizing the same thing. Check out the resemblance:
> 
> David Lee Roth - Different Kind of Truth Tour 2012:
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

"Hank's Settin' The Marsh On Fire" after Hank Williams song "Settin' The Woods On Fire"


----------



## Blackdog870 (Mar 11, 2010)

As mentioned way back in post #79; Twin Rivers Dark Side of the Moon. "Floyd". Many thanks to Thad and Robin Simmons! He is a sport!


----------



## bulletman (Nov 4, 2009)

For my next dog it will be "Over The Hills And Far Away" call name "Zep"

http://youtu.be/o-tT62bpYlU


----------



## samcollett (Sep 11, 2012)

My next pup will be " " Copperhead Road, and I'll call him Copper.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Blackdog870 said:


> As mentioned way back in post #79; Twin Rivers Dark Side of the Moon. "Floyd". Many thanks to Thad and Robin Simmons! He is a sport!
> 
> View attachment 8871
> View attachment 8872
> ...


So many great names! I also do song names

Man in Black "Sue" which is pretty funny 'cause he's a 95 lb big black boy.

Kid's Wanna Rock "Rocky" after the Bryan Adams song

and my Grady pup, Dark Side Of The Moon "Floyd"...............sorry Blackdog, I beat you to it

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Blackdog870 (Mar 11, 2010)

I should have known it was too brilliant to be an original idea! 




Labs a mundo said:


> So many great names! I also do song names
> 
> Man in Black "Sue" which is pretty funny 'cause he's a 95 lb big black boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> We've got a new pup coming wednesday, thinking about "Shake, Rattle and Roll" call name Rocker.
> 
> John


After being reminded that Linda Harger had already used "Shake Rattle and Roll" for her Comet, (Bill Haley and the Comets), I had to change course. We named him "Swan River's Got My Mojo Workin", call name Muddy for for Muddy Waters.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

We have Flyway's Long Tall Sally...

"Well, Long Tall Sally she's built for speed,
She got everything that Uncle (Don) needs."

Our puppy next spring will be out of Sally. She will probably be: Flyway's Bony Maroney or Flyway's Short Fat Fanny. 

Stuck on Little Richard, 
Helen


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't read all the names yet, but there are a lot of great ones! 

My pup is the first dog bred for field work that I have had so his name is Prairiestorm's Shoot to Thrill (AC/DC) as we both get a charge when the guns are going off and his energy level matches the song (not sure if this is a repeat).


----------

